
How to Start Building Your Own SaaS Platform - alexeysemeney
https://www.devteam.space/how-to-start-building-your-own-saas-platform/
======
kumarharsh
The link is: [https://www.devteam.space/blog/how-to-start-building-your-
ow...](https://www.devteam.space/blog/how-to-start-building-your-own-saas-
platform/)

After reading half of the post, and skimming the rest of it, it seems to be a
very VERY generalized version of the process. The article starts off as
teaching you how to build a SaaS Platform, and concludes with how to build a
SaaS Product. Both are very different things.

